# Where to buy bulk wood ??



## Timlarmer (May 12, 2018)

Where do you guys find bulk wood for your smokers ? I’m in So Cal and can only seem to find just the small chunks in bags like at Home Depot or LOWES  .. I really like to find some larger pieces .. any advice is greatly appreciated.. thanks  guys


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2018)

Google fire wood for your area.
Richie


----------



## flatbroke (May 12, 2018)

I do my own up. But am relegated to using oak. I started selling some last year  had a couple guys with bbq business hit me up


----------



## Timlarmer (May 12, 2018)

Thanks guys.nobody seems to have wood for smoking  like Hickory, Apple,Mesquite  stuff like that.   Just firewood like pine , oak , some eucalyptus and for woods for heating is all I seem to find.  I guess it’s lowes or HD for now.  Thanks again


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Do you have any orchards in the area. I get some of my apple wood from the local orchard when they prune their trees.

Chris


----------



## phatbac (May 13, 2018)

I found a wood supplier on craigslist. find someone with a landscaping type business i bet they will have firewood. i have my guy cut his firewood small and split it an extra time to my liking. I pay a little extra but its worth what i get. I get a pick up load from him about every 6 months.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## richard cameron (May 13, 2018)

You can try to contact some tree removal services in your area and ask them what they do with their wood.  I happened by one company while they were cutting down an oak tree, and they gave me all the wood that I wanted.


----------



## dave schiller (May 14, 2018)

Tim, open Google Maps and zoom in to your town. then search for firewood.  I did and found several sources near you.


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 14, 2018)

Probably will find some hardwood for fuel easy. Then you can buy a batch of the flavor woods to add to the fuel for extra flavor.
Big hardware store sells stuff like this.


----------



## motolife313 (May 14, 2018)

The oak is good stuff


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Do you have any orchards in the area. I get some of my apple wood from the local orchard when they prune their trees.
> 
> Chris




Yup---Orchards are the best places in PA for the Fruitwoods. And Trimming time is usually best (Fall).
And Firewood places is best for most of the Hardwoods, because nobody in PA would use any Softwoods for a Woodstove.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 15, 2018)

Timlarmer said:


> Thanks guys.nobody seems to have wood for smoking  like Hickory, Apple,Mesquite  stuff like that.   Just firewood like pine , oak , some eucalyptus and for woods for heating is all I seem to find.  I guess it’s lowes or HD for now.  Thanks again


Here's a place  that says they have " wood for smoking "
https://www.choicefirewood.net/
How far are you from San Diego ? 
http://firewoodinsandiego.com/


----------



## Timlarmer (May 15, 2018)

Wow that’s right by my parents house in murrieta. I will go by and talk to them.  Thank you


----------



## ReelFaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Oak is great to smoke with! Try craigslist, setup a search for the woods your looking for! I just scored a 55 gallon drum full of chunked up hickory on craigslist in my area, although still a little green but will dry quick. Plenty of maple and cherry for sale around here too but still looking for the free score, not a fan of paying for wood.


----------



## leejay99 (May 31, 2019)

Anybody still here?

When looking for wood, do I have to be concerned if it was cut with a chainsaw?  Does the blade oil do anything to the wood/affect the flavor?  I thought I remembered hearing something a while ago about being able to taste the oil in the meat.

True or not?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2019)

I use  a  chainsaw on my wood when I use my barrel smoker, i've never tasted the oil from the blade.


----------



## leejay99 (May 31, 2019)

That's what I was hoping to hear.  I'm torn between a pellet smoker and a stick burner.  That makes it a lot easier to find wood for the stick burner.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2019)

leejay99 said:


> Anybody still here?
> 
> When looking for wood, do I have to be concerned if it was cut with a chainsaw?  Does the blade oil do anything to the wood/affect the flavor?  I thought I remembered hearing something a while ago about being able to taste the oil in the meat.
> 
> ...




Some Chainsaws are real hogs when it comes to Bar & Chain Oil.
I recommend you drain your reservoir, and fill it with cooking oil.
Just because you can't taste it doesn't mean it's not there.
Some Parks make you do that if you cut in the Park.

Bear


----------



## HowlingDog (Jun 6, 2019)

I see you have Apple Valley listed as one location.  There is a Bass Pro Shop In Cucamonga (yes, it actually exists!) that has some large bags of various woods. I get hickory there.

If you are willing to drive to Orange County there is a place called The Wood Shed that has a great selection of wood. They are off the 57 fwy near Angel Stadium.   They started as a firewood place, but have expanded greatly.  They run a BBQ team there but have lots of wood.  Worth the drive, but I am weird and would drive 2 hours to look at BBQ wood.  

Although I have not tried it yet, there are a number of apple orchards in Julian. I want to make the drive to see if they sell, or give away, apple wood after the harvest/pruning....   Just not brave enough to walk up to a stranger and ask if they have wood.....


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Some Chainsaws are real hogs when it comes to Bar & Chain Oil.
> I recommend you drain your reservoir, and fill it with cooking oil.
> Just because you can't taste it doesn't mean it's not there.
> Some Parks make you do that if you cut in the Park.
> ...


Most of the Federal and Minnesota State lands require veggie oil for the bar (not bear ...) lube. Plus side is you can save the chips, too.



leejay99 said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear.  I'm torn between a pellet smoker and a stick burner.  That makes it a lot easier to find wood for the stick burner.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm a charcoal and stick burner. Quality charcoal adds a great flavor and nice bark when combined with stick to add more flavor.
If I have neutral stick than it replaces the charcoal, but requires more attention to feed the fire.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 8, 2019)

leejay99 said:


> Anybody still here?
> 
> When looking for wood, do I have to be concerned if it was cut with a chainsaw?  Does the blade oil do anything to the wood/affect the flavor?  I thought I remembered hearing something a while ago about being able to taste the oil in the meat.
> 
> ...


A lot of big firewood operations with their big saws don't use bar oil when cutting their wood.


----------

